# advise on new seeds in Tropical Indoor grow



## epicstuff (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok I need something hardy  and loves heat as I'm in the tropics and temps  can get high.  also no much experience out here so something a little forgiving.  I will select from Nivarna as they seem the most reasonably priced  breeder out there.
But I do want:
 good taste
 good yeilder
low smell
pref. medical properties.
not too long  to finish ( its just the 1st grow I get so impatient with, once I get the cycle of cuttings going everything is OK.. )

I was thinking about Northern Lights,  but it doest have any medical properties ( which I want) and not sure how it is in warmer climates.
 AK 48  but  Have experience with something similiar and  too smelly.
Payaya  but I read also that it doent like warm
 then theres  Crystal or Ice, wht castle,  snow white  argggg,   keep reading the properties of each then forgeting which one was which  and going round in big circles.  

 sO HERE  need some good imput  which one  fits best my needs.... .  Actually I think I will select 2 strains   bag of 5 fems and a bag of 10 normal . That way I can get some reserve seeds from a cross breed as well.
One more Thing>>>>  I read alot about 'Cheese' its not from Nivarna  any one know a good reliable in-expensive place to get that  strain? and how does that do in heat?

So far I'm leaning towards Swiss Cheese 5 fem seeds and 10 Chrystal  seeds.  any opinions?


----------



## 3patas (Sep 11, 2012)

epicstuff said:
			
		

> Ok I need something hardy  and loves heat as I'm in the tropics and temps  can get high.  also no much experience out here so something a little forgiving.  I will select from Nivarna as they seem the most reasonably priced  breeder out there.
> But I do want:
> good taste
> good yeilder
> ...


dnt know if nirvana produce it but giga but it your best bet


----------



## epicstuff (Sep 11, 2012)

Umm not sold on that  one , read a few negs on G13 lab , plus I want an uplifting , social high , want to avoid couch lock. last thing I need..

Sativa dominant Hybred  Pref.

ps  whats the difference between  the Chrystal and the Ice?    on yeild taste ease of grow etc  they look pretty similar.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2012)

What exactly do you mean by medicinal properties?  Medicinal strains usually mean couch-lock strains.  If you want something that is uplifting and social, I recommend Satori from Mandala.  It is also somewhat heat and pest resistant.  It is not available from Nirvana.  Don't lock yourself into 1 seed distributor.  Decide the strain you want and  go to the distributor that has what you want.  It is about a 4-5 month process to take a plant from seed to cure--get what you want.  Don't just go with the cheapest seeds.   

I have grown both Crystal (white widow crossed with northern lights) and Ice (Afghan, Northern Lights, Skunk and Shiva) and was not really impressed with either--g,.  I find all the white strains harsh.


----------



## epicstuff (Sep 13, 2012)

Harsh?  thats interesting  Havent read anything about that on any reviews.  
 I am guessing the Ice was smellier than the Chrystal.? 

 Medical properties.. Well I thought if I'm gonna grow then I might as well pick one that will help my back,  I've got terrible problems alot of the time and I hate all the Pharma s..t they give me.   But I wanted  one thats also got commercial properties as well but didnt want to kill my motivation  too much. It depresses me if I cant get anything done in a day. and its extra hard work when my son visits having to keep jumping up to do things with him. Not good.

  I wanted a white strain purely because so many comments spoke of its superior taste. I ve not lived in Europe for  more than 13 years now and havent had access to sensi. but I always used to smoke the orange bud,  NL, bubblegum stuff like that. and of course the afgan Kush that I grew , , Very popular with my customers but not actually my favourite.. Instinct actually told me Papaya would be good  strain to go for.  but many comments about problems with heat

You  know its hard to find everything  in one strain, I'm sure its out there . seems to be postive and negs with every strain and  within every strain  different pheno types that vary dramatically the finished article anyway.

I just have to compromise this time round and get the ball rolling. and hopefully if I'm not pushed for time at my location I can fine tune what I got and introduce and experiment with other strains.   I
I read one comment from a grower saying  Crystal doesnt smell then another sayingt it does.  Right now the only thing I'm sure of was that NL is one of the  best for neutral smelling weed and to avoid Afgan,  from previous experience, for that reason. Shame coz it was so easy to grow with outstanding results.  Very tempted just to go for NL but hate to think of myself as someone who never tries anything different.


----------



## JCChronic (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't have a plant recommendation but, for your back pain, when you finish growing make a root balm to apply to the pain.  It is my miracle balm for a lot of different pains.


----------



## epicstuff (Sep 13, 2012)

Interesting  I'll have to research that  idea a bit more   Thx.


----------



## epicstuff (Sep 13, 2012)

Damn Hemp Goddess.  why have I never come across Satori before and why did I only just hear about it  2 hours after putting my order into Nivarna after  reading about it,  it sounds perfect.  now I think cannot afford any more seeds. and if I could I'd have to get a whole bunch more lights to cope with them.. I ordered  as one choice the Chrystal  against my gut feeling , now after what you said I feel disappointed with my choice. Oh well they were cheap although its a small consolation.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 13, 2012)

After reading the specs on Satori that will definitely be my next purchase.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 13, 2012)

epicstuff said:
			
		

> Damn Hemp Goddess.  why have I never come across Satori before and why did I only just hear about it  2 hours after putting my order into Nivarna after  reading about it,  it sounds perfect.  now I think cannot afford any more seeds. and if I could I'd have to get a whole bunch more lights to cope with them.. I ordered  as one choice the Chrystal  against my gut feeling , now after what you said I feel disappointed with my choice. Oh well they were cheap although its a small consolation.



Well, there is always a next time.  You may be able to pick up a few seeds at the Single Seed Center and not have to buy an entire pack--although Mandala's strains are pretty reasonable.  Once you get into good genetics, it is hard to stop buying them.  There are different phenos and you might just get something better than I did--something special.  The NL in the Crystal will probably help with your back pain.  Regardless, I am pretty sure that whatever you got is going to be just wonderful--there is nothing like growing your own.


----------



## epicstuff (Sep 13, 2012)

I now read pretty much every word published on Mandala's website. I am more than impressed with their whole ideology about growing , its refreshing to come across a breeder with this mentality and what seems like pure common sense and well meaning.

I got interested in a few strains they talked about, the'' 8 mile high,  Kalichakra and White satin.  In fact  I have to say most of their strains going by the descriptions are exactly what I've been searching for and not finding

What do you think about their Safari range?  do you think the genetic will be pure enough to get a good consistancy in quality,  they state the Mother and Father are mainly  Kalichakra and white Satin; 2 of the ones I am interested in.   Just thinking with the price...... what the hell.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2012)

Safari Mix seeds will most likely not be consistent, however there is always the chance of finding a special pheno.  I had a great pheno from a Safari Mix batch once that I kept going for over a year.  Then one time, none of the clones I cut made it and that was the end of her.  In general, I have found the Safari Mix to be good to very good, but not great, except that one pheno I got.  You do always have the possibility to find that diamond in the rough.  Cloning can save that pheno and give you the same quality every time.  Like you said, the price is right and the genetics are always good.  

I liked 8 Miles High, but not as much as Beyond the Brain, which I am growing now.  BTB is 1/2 Satori genetics, so I am sure this explains why I like it.  I am also growing Ganesh for the first time.  I got 1 female--maybe 2, I lost an ID tag and have an unknown that is either Satori or Ganesh.

I was also impressed with Mandala.  I have been growing their gear for a number of years now and am never disappointed.


----------



## epicstuff (Sep 18, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Safari Mix seeds will most likely not be consistent, however there is always the chance of finding a special pheno.  I had a great pheno from a Safari Mix batch once that I kept going for over a year.  Then one time, none of the clones I cut made it and that was the end of her.  In general, I have found the Safari Mix to be good to very good, but not great, except that one pheno I got.  You do always have the possibility to find that diamond in the rough.  Cloning can save that pheno and give you the same quality every time.  Like you said, the price is right and the genetics are always good.
> 
> I liked 8 Miles High, but not as much as Beyond the Brain, which I am growing now.  BTB is 1/2 Satori genetics, so I am sure this explains why I like it.  I am also growing Ganesh for the first time.  I got 1 female--maybe 2, I lost an ID tag and have an unknown that is either Satori or Ganesh.
> 
> I was also impressed with Mandala.  I have been growing their gear for a number of years now and am never disappointed.



 I'd love to know how they turn out, please let me know.  how long you got till finishing? I have a real interest in this  breeder. Ist oppertunity  I get will start  playing with those seeds.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 23, 2012)

At 4 weeks my Mandala Eight Miles High group of five are large, lush and looking great.  Don't know how the high will be but very impressed with the plants so far.


----------

